# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  مشکل استفاده ارportها در c

## akbari

من در        ++vc   و بورلند c  نتوانستم ار دستورات و توابع  نوشتن در portها مثل outp-outportb     outport  و حتی ار طریق اسمبلی در ++vc توسط  out استفاده کنم ار فایل هدر 
conio.h هم استفاده میکردم  لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

شما بهتر است از کتابخانه های آماده که بر روی ویندوز NT‌ هم کار می کنند استفاده کنید مانند :
http://www.specosoft.com/en/download.html

----------


## ilovelinux

نگاه کن اول دقت کن user ای باهاش امدی تو کامپیوتر admin  باشه  
(مگر نه معمولا اجازه نداری این کارو بکنی )
من که با c  قدیم کار می کنم از این دستورات استفاده میکنl
dos.h
stdio.h
تابع 
outp, inp

به این صورت
outp (97,79)
a=inp(97)

[/code]

----------


## esf

دوست عزیز شما در ویندوز  اللخصوص اگه از خانواده ان تی باشه نمیتونید با این دستوراتی که گفتن روی ÷ورتها مقداری ارسال کنید .. برا  این منظور باید هر ÷ورتی که لازم داشتین را اول به صورت یک فایل تعریف کنید و بعد ظاهرا اطلاعاتتون را روی فایل بریزد ...

منم سر این قضیه دهنم سرویس شد تا فهمیدم :)

----------


## SSP_Software_team

ببین برای اینکه بتونی بایتی یا رشته ای از یه پورت بخونی یا بنویسی باید از وقفه ها استفاده کنی  :?

----------


## leila2

بهترین راهنمایی که می توانم به شما بکنم این است که با جستجوی دستور    inportb  و outportb    برای ÷ورت موازی و دستور    bioscom   در ÷ورت سریال در   Help_Index    شرح کامل آنها  را مطالعه کنید. به طور مثال خواهید دید که  Header file مربوط به inportb و  outportb را dos.h و Header file مربوط به  bioscom را  bios.h معرفی میکند.  
حتما می دانید که ÷ورت موازی سه آدرس دارد . آدرس اول 0x37a مربوط به ÷ینهای 1و14و16و17 است که خروجی از کام÷یوتر است . آدرس دوم 0x378 و مربوط به ÷ینهای 2و3و4و5و6و7و8و9 است که خروجی از کام÷یوتر است و آدرس سوم 0x379 و مربوط به ÷ینهای 10و12و13و15 است که ورودی به کام÷یوتر است.
در صورتی که به جواب نرسیدی سوالت را کامل تر مطرح کن . موفق باشی 8)

----------

